# Working line height/weight



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

I saw a post similar to this somewhere, but it was just general weight for any German shepherd. I'd like to see what size everyone's working line dogs were as they grew, if they kept track of the sizes.

I haven't kept record of Eclipse's height/weight in the past, but I'll be adding onto this thread as she grows.

Eclipse will be 5 months old in two days. This is her current height and weight. She's East European.

20.5"
41.6 lbs - 18.8 kg


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

This is my log on my boy's weight:
10w 17lb
13w 22lb (3)
17w 28lb (4)
21w 34lb (5)
23w 39lb 
26w 44lb (6)
28w 49lb
30w 57lb (7)
32w 60lb
35w 65lb (8)
37w 69lb
39w 73lb (9)
41w 75lb - diarrhea
43w 75lb - changed to Pro Pac - changed to TOTW
48w 77lb (11)
52w 71lb (12)
54w 80lb
56w 

( - ) being the number of month. 
As you can see, between 6 and 7 months he had a growth spurt, gained 13lb. And then slowing down again. Lost 8-9lb when he was staying with a sitter for 3 weeks. Gained it right back. Obviously still growing. 

Didn't keep record of the height though. He's about 26" at the withers and his neck girth is 20". Chest girth 30". Lean-looking boy.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@McGloomy - your boy sure looks WGSL to me. Do you have a pedigree showing that he’s WL?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Fodder said:


> @McGloomy - your boy sure looks WGSL to me. Do you have a pedigree showing that he’s WL?


I was going to say the same thing. He is handsome either way though!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

@Fodder and @Pytheis , unfortunately he does not have paper. I mentioned in one of them threads that I got mine for under $500 (I feel like I hit the freakin' jackpot with this one lol.) Up until now I don't know if it was an 'accidental' breeding or something else, but I got to meet the mother and his siblings. Mother, as far as I can remember, was around his current size but shorter. Calm and relaxed demeanor.

I'm pretty sure he's a WL, or he just looks awfully like one. His back is great, lean but never skinny, muscle-y, agile, standard height, visible hip, big paws. Ears have been erect since 10 weeks, fully erect by 16 weeks. I wish I could contact again the person who sold him to ask furthermore on his heritage, but I lost his number! Anyways... This is him right now. ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mcgloomy- I agree he looks like a West german showline. I have run into a few people who think there West german showline dog is a working line maybe they get confused about the definitions between working line and working dog. I’m not sure why that is - some dogs have a very distinct look and sometimes is easy to tell or guess without papers.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I didn't keep up exactly...but we did have a few vet visits during the first couple of months I've had her. I got Katsu at 4 months and she had a few 'friends' with her that probably didn't help weight wise. She's sitting at 56.4lbs and 21.5" at the withers currently. Her breeder estimated her to be between 55-60lbs so we'll see. I like her on the smaller side.


16wks...25lbs (4)
18wks...28lbs
23wks...34lbs
32wks...48lbs (8)
40wks...56lbs (10)
42wks...56lbs


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

McGloomy said:


> I'm pretty sure he's a WL, *or he just looks awfully like one.*His back is great, lean but never skinny, muscle-y, agile, standard height, visible hip, big paws. Ears have been erect since 10 weeks, fully erect by 16 weeks. I wish I could contact again the person who sold him to ask furthermore on his heritage, but I lost his number! Anyways... This is him right now. ?


But that’s the thing, he doesn’t. Black and red saddle backs are almost always WGSL... all the other traits you list are not specific to lines.

Anyway, I don’t mean to derail the thread.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

@Jenny720 and @Fodder Whether he is or not WGSL, I doubt I will ever find out lol! To the OP, apologies for derailing your thread ?


----------



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> To the OP, apologies for derailing your thread ?


No worries!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Well, I don't have my working line puppy yet, but I can let you know what it finally does happen.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Btw your female pup is bigger than my male during that age! Excited to see how much bigger she gets by 1 year.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

So far my girl weight has been:

9wks- 18lbs
12wks- 26.5lbs
16wks- 37.2lbs

I have no idea about height.


----------



## Kylee Dietrich (Jul 25, 2018)

I found some sizes from when Eclipse was younger. She was a pretty small pup, but she had some massive paws. She's growing like a weed now.

15 weeks - 17", 24 lbs
17 weeks - 18", 30 lbs
21 weeks - 20", 39 lbs
22 weeks - 21", 44 lbs


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

quick FYI: ♀ will typically grow quicker than ♂ early on due to the physiologic effect of estrogen on the growth plate prior to puberty.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Opsoclonus said:


> quick FYI: ♀ will typically grow quicker than ♂ early on due to the physiologic effect of estrogen on the growth plate prior to puberty.


Ooh I didn't know that! Thanks for the info. Hmmm that's probably one of the reasons why my male dog was smaller than these females


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here is vaskos weight

8 weeks 18lbs
10 weeks 28lbs
12 weeks 31lbs
13 weeks 32 lbs


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I di not know about height when I got him at 5.5 months..but Valor was like 67 lbs at that time. He is 14 mos old now..27.5 at withers and 90 lbs. He is tall for a WL. He is a combo of WGWL and Czech.


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

At 13 weeks Beau was 27 lbs, I never measured his height. At 6 months he was 65 lbs and ~24” at the withers, I wasn’t worried about being very precise. At a year he was 68 lbs, did not measure height.

At 3 yrs old he ranges between 70-75 pounds (more muscled in late winter/early spring than in late summer) as a healthy weight, 72 at most recent weigh-in, and he’s just barely over 25” at the withers.

Beau’s a mix of 50% West German, 25% Czech, and 25% DDR lines.


----------



## RAtactical (Aug 11, 2018)

Here is a log of Odin weight (male and weight in lbs)
10w 23.2
11w 27
12w no weight
13w 31.2
14w 34 
15w 37.6
16w 42
17w 45.8
18w 47.4
19w 49.6
20w 52.2
21w 56
22w 58.6
23w 59.8
24w 61.6
25w 64.6
26w no weight
27w 68.8
28w no weight
29w 75.9 vet scale
30w no weight
31w no weight
32w 80.3 vet scale

Such a good pup, first pic is 10-12 weeks second around 31w and the last is today at 32w.
He’s stretching in the second pic so that’s why his back is arched a bit. He’s a working line GSD.


----------



## dbussan00 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Jake's weight chart*

Here is Jake's weight. As he gets older I may have to change the fit of the line. RAtactical, if you could keep on posting that would be great, I am very curious to how big your dog(Odin) will get as Jake is following pretty close in line with yours. How tall is Odin at the withers?

Thanks


Date Weight(lbs)	Weight gain
8/9/2018 
10/11/2018	(12.5)	
10/23/2018	(17.5) 5
10/28/2018	(21.4) 3.9
11/1/2018  (21.8) 0.4
11/8/2018 ( 25.4) 3.6
11/15/2018	(28) 2.6
11/22/2018	(33.4) 5.4
11/30/2018	(35.1) 1.7
12/6/2018 (35.8) 0.7
12/11/2018	(41.4) 5.6
12/19/2018	(44) 2.6
12/27/2018	(49.4) 5.4


----------



## dbussan00 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Update on Jake*

HI All,

I just wanted to provide an update with "Jake". He's 7 months today 24.25 inches/61.6 cm at the withers, and 78.2 lbs/ 35.5 kg. Attached are some current photos as well. In-case anyone wants to track there dogs growth in the future here is Jake's Chart. Actually I am really curious to how tall he will get, and how much weight he will top out at. I have a 7 year old female that is around 64 lbs and 22.5'' at the withers. 

Jake is Born	8/9/2018	
9 weeks old	10/11/2018	12.5
10.5 weeks old	10/23/2018	17.5
11.5 weeks old	10/28/2018	21.4
12 weeks	11/1/2018	21.8
13 weeks	11/8/2018	25.4
14 weeks	11/15/2018	28
15 weeks	11/22/2018	33.4
16 weeks	11/30/2018	35.1
17 weeks	12/6/2018	35.8
17.5 weeks	12/11/2018	41.4
19 weeks	12/19/2018	44
20 weeks	12/27/2018	49.4
21 weeks	1/3/2019	53.8
21 weeks	1/7/2019	55.5
22 weeks	1/10/2019	56
22 weeks	1/13/2019	58.4
22 weeks	1/16/2019	60.6
1/20/2019	
24 weeks	1/24/2019	62
25 weeks	1/31/2019	67
25 weeks	2/2/2019	65
26 weeks	2/7/2019	69
27	2/16/2019	68.8
28	2/21/2019	74.4
29	2/27/2019	76
30	3/7/2019	81.6
30	3/9/2019	78.2


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well now I want pics of your female! I have a 9 year old female that is 23 inches and about 45lbs. Heaviest she ever was was 55lbs, and clearly overweight, but she is pretty narrow as well. Just a small dog all around.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> @Fodder and @Pytheis , unfortunately he does not have paper. I mentioned in one of them threads that I got mine for under $500 (I feel like I hit the freakin' jackpot with this one lol.) Up until now I don't know if it was an 'accidental' breeding or something else, but I got to meet the mother and his siblings. Mother, as far as I can remember, was around his current size but shorter. Calm and relaxed demeanor.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's a WL, or he just looks awfully like one. His back is great, lean but never skinny, muscle-y, agile, standard height, visible hip, big paws. Ears have been erect since 10 weeks, fully erect by 16 weeks. I wish I could contact again the person who sold him to ask furthermore on his heritage, but I lost his number! Anyways... This is him right now. ?


He looks like a show line to me!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Here is is Rollo @ around 105-110lbs at 16 months old:

a2 by Chuck Marquardt, on Flickr

Rollo by Chuck Marquardt, on Flickr

a3 by Chuck Marquardt, on Flickr


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well this big guy, who is working line, stood about 26 inches and weighed a ridiculous 95lbs on average. He was built like a tank though. Supremely athletic and keep lean as possible without starving him. Trying to remember but he was 12-13 in this pic.


----------



## dbussan00 (Sep 23, 2018)

*Pictures of my female*

Here are some pictures of my female:


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

My guy is very oversized, but he is currently 31 inches tall at the withers, and floating between 120 and 125lbs. He was pretty tiny till around 8 months. At 5 months he was maybe 40lbs, then at 8 months he had shot up to about 85lbs.

I think he was maybe 60lbs in this picture. 6 months old or so. He had absolutely massive paws and ears to grow into. Genetics, Victor Ultra Pro, and wrestling for several hours a day with my other adult dog turned him into a big thick boy.

Second picture is him at roughly 2 years old, sprawled out and lazy lol.


----------

